# Hypoestes phyllostachya



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

Does anyone have these in their vivs? maybe even a picture of one in someones viv? thanks


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

This stuff grows into a small bush and I don't think it lasts long in people viv's because it gets long and leggy (aka ugly) rather quick without proper trimming and pinching... pinching new growth will make it branch out more, and trimming the plant will not only keep it shorter, but will also allow you to get fresh growth near the bottom of the plant (where the older stems no longer have leaves, you simply plant the cuttings at the base of the plant). This makes it rather high maintenance and poeple tend to go for the lower maintenance Fittonia that offers similar (to even more intense) color in the same range of colors.


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Kero! I will give a try since i already have 1 in my viv now..am not sure where i can find fittonia ill have to keep my eyes opened i guess! I was mainly just wanting to add something with a bit more color with small leaves that grows upward and can be easily trimmed when too tall. Any others other than fittonia that i could try?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Fittonia pops up at Home Depot/Lowes/any place exotic angel plants are sold. They come in a range of colors (like the polka dot plant) from white, to pink, to red, and also come in a variety of leave patterns/types that range from regular veining to having such heavy veining the leaf is almost entirely the vein color. It's hard to beat some of the red fittoniasfor a splash of color :lol: 

I personally have Fittonia 'Josan'(a regular leaf bright red form), 'Red Star' (a frilled leaf heavily veined red form) and 'White Anne'(a smaller leaf regular form with very heavy white veins). I'm not a pink fan, lol. The 'Red Star' is my most intensely colored fittonia... 'Frankie'is the pink versions, and 'White Star' is the white version... those are about as intense as you can get color wise.

As for other colors... there are a few plants that can do it... there are a couple smaller rex begonias, some jewel orchids that can add a splash of color, some of the Marantas also have colorful veins, some of the bromeliads can get really colorful, and some of the Peperomia caperata varieties can add some color... I guess it really depends on what color you're trying to add. Then there are also blooming plants like gesneriads (african violets and relatives) and orchids that add a splash of color periodically when they bloom


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks again Kero! I think i may have seen a fittonia but wasnt sure.. ill keep my eyes open for red fittonias next time i'm there though .


----------

